# Sucker Punch



## Aeonflu-X (17. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qQmvkvgMs6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Ich weiß nicht was ich dazu sagen soll..

Dieser Film hat einfach alles was mir je in einem! Film fehlte.

Samurai mit Gatling Guns, Nazis, Drachen, Sexy Besetzung <3, CGI Effekte bis zum geht nicht mehr und natürlich .. Stripperinen.

Natürlich denkt man jetzt.

Tarantino du alter Haudegen.Was hast du da schon wieder in der Mache?

Nope.. Zack Snyder bekannt durch "Watchmen" und "300" hat hier mal seine Finger im Spiel gehabt.

Und ehrlich gesagt.

Ich sche*** auf den Plot.

Auch wenn es nur Eye Candy ist. Das muss geguckt werden.

Wir sehen uns also in 6 Monaten im Kino. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Release Datum: März 2011


----------



## Beckenblockade (17. September 2010)

Old news are old. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist trotzdem absolutes Pflichtprogramm - 3m großer Steinsamurai mit Gatling? Ist gekauft.


----------



## dragon1 (17. September 2010)

WTF XD Sieht geil aus.


----------



## Thoor (17. September 2010)

Schon alleine nur wegen dem Mädel Pflichtprogramm!


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. September 2010)

braucht man mehr?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reo_MC (18. September 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Drachen, Nazis, Hochhäuser, japanische Architektur, SAMURAIS MIT GATLIN GUNS, featuring Titten - gekauft.[/font]


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2010)

Reo_MC schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Drachen, Nazis, Hochhäuser, japanische Architektur, SAMURAIS MIT GATLIN GUNS, featuring Titten - gekauft.[/font]



Die Titten interessieren mich jetzt nicht so sehr, aber der Rest klingt verdammt gut.


----------



## Thoor (18. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Die Titten interessieren mich jetzt nicht so sehr, aber der Rest klingt verdammt gut.



Wie kann man nur :O


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur :O



Zum Titten gucken muss ich nicht ins Kino. Haha.


----------



## Thoor (18. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Zum Titten gucken muss ich nicht ins Kino. Haha.



DAM!

Female 1, Male 0


----------



## Lari (30. März 2011)

Spiegel.de-Kritik

Naja.... sag ich mal nichts zu


----------



## Scharamo (30. März 2011)

moviejones.de Kritik

Für die die gerne mehr als Kritik lesen wollen.


----------



## Kamsi (30. März 2011)

Unstrittig aber ist die Unterhaltungsqualität dieses von Zeitlupe, Freeze Frames, Bildbeschleunigung, bewusster Überzeichnung und Akrobatikposing leicht bekleideter Jungamazonen gestützten Bilderrausches, dessen kinetische Action in einer überwältigenden Steampunk-Sequenz mit Gasmaskenzombies, Luftschiffen, Kampfrobotern und Pin-ups, die Schützengräben in Blut tauchen, einen frühen Höhepunkt erreicht. Grandios, grotesk, gelegentlich gescheitert - "Sucker Punch" ist irgendwie alles, aber vor allem eines: ein Film für Wiederholungstäter, für eine zweite Sichtung.

http://www.kino.de/kinofilm/sucker-punch/115984.html


----------



## bkeleanor (31. März 2011)

Scharamo schrieb:


> moviejones.de Kritik
> 
> Für die die gerne mehr als Kritik lesen wollen.



Die kritik gefällt mir. Sie sagt was sache ist, gibt eine Bewertung und rät trotzdem dazu, sich selbst ein Bild zu machen.
Auf jedenfall kann ich kaum mehr ruhig auf meinem Stuhl sitzen bis ich endlich in 2 tagen den Film schauen gehen kann.
Ich habe nämlich überhaupt nichts gegen einen 110minütigen Cinematic trailer mit haufenweise aciton szenen einzuwenden.


----------



## TheGui (31. März 2011)

Pubertär! und selbst der Kinofreak von Sat1 rät von ihm ab!

ABER was solls, Halbnackte frauen, Drachen, gewalt und aktionorigien, nazis, explossionen, gadlingroboter , samurai, ninjas, Titten, Schwertter.... 

da bin ich doch gerne mal wieder bissel pubertär!

PS:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (31. März 2011)

Sucker Punch ist nun mal gar nichts für die nach dem Sinn des Lebens suchende und nach allgemeiner glückseeligkeit strebende Spiegelredaktion.


> Doch Filmkritiker sind eine Sache, die sich gern viel zu wichtig nehmen ;-)


moviejones.de hats erkannt 

Größtes Problem des Films, vielleicht merkts man bei Warner ja nun auch nachdem er in den USA einen sehr schwachen Start hingelegt hat, ist imo die ab 13 Freigabe.
18min wurden geschnitten damit der Film auch für die lieben Kleinen in den USA zugänglich ist.
Damit schießt man komplett an der Zielgruppe vorbei, die nun auf die schon angekündigte Originalfassung auf DVD wartet.
http://www.schnittberichte.com/news.php?ID=2621

Knall


----------



## Konov (31. März 2011)

Bin auch noch sehr zwiegespalten ob ich mir den anschaue oder nicht....


----------



## Kwatamehn (31. März 2011)

Damn, 18 min geschnitten?


Aber schlimmer noch,:

[font=verdana, Helvetia, sans-serif]


> Bisher gab der Regisseur in Interviews auch zu verstehen, dass er den Film auch, trotz R-Rated-Planungsphase,* direkt auf die publikumsfreundlichere Freigabe hin gedreht hat*.
> 
> Deswegen verzichtete er auch auf Nacktszenen und den übermäßigen Einsatz von Blut. Soweit der bisherige Kenntnisstand. Denn gegenüber dem Onlinemagazin _Entertainment Weekly_ offenbarte Snyder, dass der Film bei der ersten Prüfung von der MPAA ein R-Rating bekommen hat. Ausschlaggebend dafür war die doch recht intensive Darstellung des sexuellen Kontextes und die Actionszenen.


[/font]
[font=verdana, Helvetia, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=verdana, Helvetia, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=verdana, Helvetia, sans-serif]Also im Prinzip vieles weg, was einen schön stylishen Trash-Film ausmacht.[/font]
[font=verdana, Helvetia, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=verdana, Helvetia, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=verdana, Helvetia, sans-serif]Viell. hängt dem Zack Snyder ja noch "Legende der Wächter" nach - der war...najaaaaa.[/font]
[font=verdana, Helvetia, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=verdana, Helvetia, sans-serif]Und ausserdem arbeitet er an ner neuen Superman-Verfilmung? bähh, ich glaube kein Schauspieler der Welt und mit keinerlei FX/Computertricks bekommt man es hin,[/font]
[font=verdana, Helvetia, sans-serif]dass ein "realer" Mann im Superman-Kostüm nicht einfach nur lächerlich aussieht.[/font]
[font=verdana, Helvetia, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=verdana, Helvetia, sans-serif]Viell. wird wenigstens Xerxes (300-"Fortsetzung") dann wieder was?[/font]
[font=verdana, Helvetia, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=verdana, Helvetia, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=verdana, Helvetia, sans-serif]Apropos Fortsetzung:Waren nicht auch Fortsetzungen von Sin City geplant?[/font]
[font=verdana, Helvetia, sans-serif]
[/font]


----------



## Kamsi (1. April 2011)

mit den filmkritiker ist das eh so ne sache  schauen die den film noch als zuschauer oder als beruf 

weil oft bei komödien/popcorn action filmen beschwerden sie sich das die story zu flach wär usw zum bsp das expendables garkeine story hatte.

wobei der film und andere filme rein zu unterhaltung dienen wo man nicht nachdenken muss !!!

genau das selbe bei sucker punch sah man doch schon beim trailer perfektes popcorn kino


----------



## Konov (1. April 2011)

Ich glaube, das Problem ist, dass es hier ja auch um die Definition von "gut" und "schlecht" geht.

Was zeichnet einen guten Kinofilm aus?
Wenn man nach dem geht, was bisher so lief, sicherlich das mit hohem Anspruch, innovativer Story oder eins von beidem, irgendwas was einen von der Komplexität her umhaut.

Sobald es zu einfach gestrickt ist, ist es wohl als schlecht definiert, weil ja jeder Horst so einen Film drehen könnte.

Das ist zumindest die Theorie. Ich bin mir nicht sicher - Filme wie der Rambo von 2007 sind tatsächlich total platt und ich würde ihn auch niemals als gut bezeichnen.
Sucker Punch habe ich noch nicht gesehen aber der soll ja viele schicke Effekte haben. Das wäre dann das positive an dem Film. Eine platte Story ist leider auch dabei und die Kritik muss der Film sich dann wohl auch gefallen lassen. Ihn jetzt als perfektes Meisterwerk zu bezeichnen, weil man glaubt, dass genau diese platte Story ja die Intention des Regisseurs ja sogar des gesamten Genres sei, ist denke ich eine sinnlose Bewertung.

Wenn ich die Gelegenheit bekomme schaue ich ihn mir auf jedenfall an.


----------



## bkeleanor (1. April 2011)

Ich kann Konov nur zustimmen.

Die Definition eines "guten" Films ist wohl bei jedem Menschen unterschiedlich, genau wie die Sache mit dem Geschmack :-)

Aber Film-kritik soll ja auch nur eine Idee vom Film vermitteln wie der Trailer auch.
Ich persönlich habe noch nie wegen einer schlechten Film-kritik einen Film nicht angeschaut den ich sehen wollte.

für mich sind also Trailer 1 und 2 von Sucker punch Grund genug mir den anzuschauen.
und da ich ein Kind der Action Generation bin kann die story so platt sein wie sie gerne will (solange da eine ist).


----------



## Deathstyle (2. April 2011)

Oah fuck war der geil!
Der geilste Film den ich im Kino sehen durfte seit Dark Knight.

Man muss auf den Actionkram abnormal stehen, nen Hang zu einer bösen Story haben und vielleicht auch zum leicht (stark) übertriebenem. Wenn man es dann mag wenn coole Charaktere wenig reden und zu guter Musik geile Action abziehen - dann schaut ihn euch an und dann möglichst auch im Kino. (:

Also die Charaktere warn klasse, der Soundtrack war perfekt, der Stil genial und die Story und Effekte sind sicher sehr geschmacksabhängig, meiner Meinung nach aber geil :>


----------



## Aeonflu-X (2. April 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Oah fuck war der geil!
> Der geilste Film den ich im Kino sehen durfte seit Dark Knight.
> 
> Man muss auf den Actionkram abnormal stehen, nen Hang zu einer bösen Story haben und vielleicht auch zum leicht (stark) übertriebenem. Wenn man es dann mag wenn coole Charaktere wenig reden und zu guter Musik geile Action abziehen - dann schaut ihn euch an und dann möglichst auch im Kino. (:
> ...



Haha ich war auch grade.
Kann mich dem nur anschließen, diese ganze Story hatte mich irgendwie gefesselt bis hin zum Schluss.
Eine wirklich geile Message im Film und einfach geile Action.


----------



## Alux (3. April 2011)

Also der Film hat mir recht gut gefallen nur manchmal war die Story "zu schnell".
Vorsicht nicht lesen wenn einer den noch nicht kennt oder erst ansieht.


Spoiler



Zum Beispiel wo Baby Doll zum ersten mal in ihre Fantasiewelt abtaucht. Ihr , hm nennen wir es mal "Engel", sagt ihr was sie braucht um in die Freiheit zu gelangen und dass sie in ihrer Fantasiewelt ihre eigenen Regeln hat. Sind grob überm Daumen 5-10 Sätze. Sofort danach wird sie angegriffen um sie zu "testen". Da war der Sprung irgendwie bisschen schnell und generell schreitet die Handlung außerhalb der Fantasiewelt schneller voran als in dieser.



Ansonsten haben mir die Kampfszenen gut gefallen und auch die Musik im Film war ausgezeichnet. Besonders gut find ich das andauernde Auftauchen von Steampunk, aber das ist halt Geschmacksache.

Die Handlung ist für manchen vielleicht etwas verwirrend aufgebaut.


Spoiler



Der Film beginnt mit der Haupthandlung und wechselt nach ca. 15 Min zu einer Parallelhandlung und in dieser Parallelhandlung passiert die Handlung der Fantasiewelt. Die Fantasiewelt ist in 4 Epochen geteilt.
Feudales Japan
Zweiter Weltkrieg
Eine Fantasiewelt mit Orks, Menschen und Drachen
Eine futuristische Stadt

Die Handlung der Fantasiewelt spielt immer wieder während der Parallelhandlung und am Ende der Parallelhandlung wechselt man wieder in die Haupthandlung und erfährt das parallel zur Parallelhandlung die gleichen Dinge in der Haupthandlung passiert sind. Feuer legen, Personal niederstechen, Flucht.



Aber im allgemeinen hat natürlich jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack was Filme betrifft.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. April 2011)

Den Film werde ich definitiv öfters sehen.



Spoiler



Wo die 3 Japanischen Krieger hinten auftauchen und die erste Kamerafahrt auf die 3.
Episch, wie laut dieses Atmen der Krieger im Kino war.
Ich hatte an der Stelle Gänsehaut und wo später die den ersten besiegt hat und sofort die Rakete auf Babydoll zufliegt. 




MEGA !


----------



## Alux (3. April 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Den Film werde ich definitiv öfters sehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ja die Szene ist genial.



Spoiler



Oder im zweiten Weltkrieg mit diesem Angriffsroboter ist auch nice. Wobei ich ja die Theorie geil find, dass man die toten Soldaten mithilfe von Dampf und Zahnrädern wiederbeleben kann. Steampunk lässt grüßen.


----------



## Qonix (3. April 2011)

Also ich fand ihn auch super.


Den werd ich mir defintiv auf Blu-ray holen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Oh ja die Szene ist genial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab mir auch gedacht wo der General dass gesagt hat.



Spoiler



Zahnrad- und Dampfbetriebene, Untote Zombie Deutsche.



o.O
Abgefahren aber ich bin der Typ der auf sowas steht.
Stupide Action doch der Film hatte eine geniale Message.


----------



## Alux (3. April 2011)

Ne Frage 


Spoiler



Da wo sie den Jungdrachen töten müssen, sind das Menschen in den Ritterrüstungen oder was anderes?


----------



## bkeleanor (3. April 2011)

Ja sind es...es gibt einen comic trailer auf imdb.com der die geschichte zu den jeweiligen fantasy szenen erklärt. die überigens auch irre genial sind.

ich find den film auch mega geil.
ich muss doch sagen, dass ich mir doch gewünscht hätte, er wäre eine stunde länger und die kämpfe noch etwas ausführlicher. beispiel die steinkrieger. der 1. mit der stangenwaffe war oke mit der länge. aber der 2. und 3. gaben den löffel zu früh ab und auch aus der drachen szene hätte man noch so viel machen können.

aber trotzdem von mir 8.5/10


----------



## skyline930 (3. April 2011)

Hab ihn geguckt, Leute die auf eine "saubere" Story stehen, die in sich geschlossen und leicht nachvollziehbar ist sind bei dem Film schlecht bedient.
Leute die beim Trailer "OMG RIESENSAMURAI MIT GATLING!" gedacht haben - geht hin. 
Mir hat der Film sehr sehr sehr gefallen.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (4. April 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ub2NV9oooB8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=htk54Ep83_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RGm5sRHlH_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U7ROVr-Eios

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (4. April 2011)

Danke für die Comicstrips hab die schon gesucht.


----------



## Deanne (4. April 2011)

Ich fand den Film klasse. Entsprach genau meinen Erwartungen.

Die Story kommt zwar nur langsam in Gang und manche Stellen sind widersprüchlich und schwer nachvollziehbar, aber davon darf man sich nicht irritieren lassen. Der Rest ist ein guter Mix aus Fantasy, Kitsch und "Schießfilm". Coole Locations und ein super Soundtrack, man erkennt sofort die Federführung von Zack Snyder. Darauf muss man aber auch wirklich stehen, der Film ist nichts für den Otto-Normal-Kinogänger. Wer nicht unbedingt auf überzeichnete Filme steht, die mehr Wert auf visuelle Effekte als auf eine tiefsinnige Story legen, wird mit dem Streifen nichts anfangen können.

Gute Unterhaltung, wenn die Ansprüche an Story und Tiefgang nicht zu hoch sind.


----------



## Konov (4. April 2011)

Hab ihn mir auch angeschaut, die Actionszenen sind schon was besonderes.
Auf jedenfall ein etwas anderer Film, die Story ist natürlich - wie bereits mehrfach erkannt wurde - relativ platt.

Die Action insgesamt würde ich irgendwo im guten Mittelfeld einordnen von der Gesamtqualität her. 
Sind ein paar innovative Sachen dabei und die Steampunk Mischmasch Atmosphäre charakterisiert das ganze in seiner eigenen Art.

Würde insgesamt 7 von 10 Punkten geben. Kein Meisterstück aber auch nicht grottenschlecht.


----------



## Beckenblockade (4. April 2011)

War Freitag drin...

Ich möcht jetzt garnicht so viel dazu schreiben, allerdings muss ich sagen, dass der Film mich in puncto Actionszenen an ein paar Stellen ein wenig enttäuscht, aber bei der Story positiv überrascht hat.

Bei der ganzen Samuraiszene hat Zack Snyders Stil für mich irgendwie garnicht funktioniert, und die WWI-Zombie Sequenz war mir um einiges zu zahm, aber der Roboterkampf gegen Ende hat mir die Socken ausgezogen. Generell hätte man aber in allen Szenen mit einer höheren Alterseinstufung noch um einiges mehr rausholen können. 
Die Story war auch nicht so furchtbar, wie es im Vorfeld in einigen Kritiken anklang (und ich es erwartet hatte).

Fazit: Ich wurde gut unterhalten und bereue die Ausgaben für die Kinokarte nicht.
Snyder sollte sich demnächst zwar wieder an Adaptionen setzen, aber letztendlich vergebe ich einfach mal:

7/10 Pkt.


----------



## Alux (5. April 2011)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Generell hätte man aber in allen Szenen mit einer höheren Alterseinstufung noch um einiges mehr rausholen können.



Deswegen wird später auf DvD eine Version erscheinen die 18 Minuten mehr Film hat. Die Kinoversion wurde extra so zugeschnitten, dass er in den USA niedriger eingestuft wird.


----------



## Beckenblockade (5. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Deswegen wird später auf DvD eine Version erscheinen die 18 Minuten mehr Film hat. Die Kinoversion wurde extra so zugeschnitten, dass er in den USA niedriger eingestuft wird.


Das ist mir bekannt, allerdings sind diese entfernten Szenen sogut wie ausschließlich Musical und Tanzsequenzen.


----------



## bkeleanor (6. April 2011)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Das ist mir bekannt, allerdings sind diese entfernten Szenen sogut wie ausschließlich Musical und Tanzsequenzen.



Warum muss man den 18minuten Musical und Tanzsequenzen rausschneiden um PG 13 zu erreichen?


----------



## Konov (6. April 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Warum muss man den 18minuten Musical und Tanzsequenzen rausschneiden um PG 13 zu erreichen?



Vielleicht weil die Amis so mega prüde sind dass sogar ein Sexy Tanz gleich Aufsehen erregt. ^^


----------



## shadow24 (6. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab ihn mir auch angeschaut, die Actionszenen sind schon was besonderes.
> Auf jedenfall ein etwas anderer Film, die Story ist natürlich - wie bereits mehrfach erkannt wurde - relativ platt.
> 
> Die Action insgesamt würde ich irgendwo im guten Mittelfeld einordnen von der Gesamtqualität her.
> ...




sign
war gestern drin und wir waren uns auch einig,dass der film nich so der überflieger war,aber halt auch nicht wirklich schlecht.ich würde ihm 5 oder 6 punkte von 10 geben,da die kämpfe doch recht kurz waren.da hatte ich doch mehr oder zumindest etwas längere kämpfe erwartet.

optik und fantasy waren nich schlecht gemacht,story mist und kameraführung während der kämpfe gerade noch ertragbar.
aber ist leider heute mode ständig schnitte und szenenwechsel in einem tempo vorzunehmen,sodas man gar nich mehr wirklich den kampf und splatterszenen sieht weil alles viel zu schnell geht.
ausserdem im kampf ständig die kamera mittendrin, anstatt aus der 3.-person-sicht,die viel übersichtlicher wäre...


----------



## shadow24 (6. April 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Warum muss man den 18minuten Musical und Tanzsequenzen rausschneiden um PG 13 zu erreichen?




keine musical und tansszenen.hab mir den bericht von knallfix mal durchgelesen und das interessante mal rauskopiert:

Ganze 7 Male musste *Sucker Punch* der MPAA vorgelegt werden. Laut Zack Snyder mussten ca. 18 Minuten nur an Actionszenen entfernt werden, um das angestrebte Rating zu bekommen.

Wobei es allerdings eher unwahrscheinlich ist, dass die kompletten 18 Minuten tatsächlich für das PG-13 weichen mussten. Wahrscheinlicher dürfte die Version sein, dass manche Szenen vom ursprünglichen über 2 Std. langen Cut auch entfernt wurden, um den Film ein wenig für's Kino zu straffen.

Geplant ist es aber, die R-Rated-Fassung später auf DVD und Blu-ray zu veröffentlichen. In Deutschland startet die PG-13-Fassung von *Sucker Punch* am 31. März 2011 mit FSK 16-Freigabe in den Kinos.


----------



## bkeleanor (6. April 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ist leider heute mode ständig schnitte und szenenwechsel in einem tempo vorzunehmen,sodas man gar nich mehr wirklich den kampf und splatterszenen sieht weil alles viel zu schnell geht.



jo damit hast du recht, vorallem bei den Transformers filmen ist das für mich auch schon sehr hart an der grenze.

bei sucker punch hab ich es als recht angenehm empfunden, da eher wenig schnitte drin waren...dafür wird mehr so herumgefahren :-)
aber das man selten einen überblick über den kampf hat das stört mich auch...find ich echt schade. gerade bei der zombie schlacht wärs schön gewesen.


----------



## Neritia (6. April 2011)

Also ich war mir den film am samstag angucken und war wohl etwas zu sehr voller erwartung...hatte mir etwas mehr erwartet als titten und ärsche die etwas rummetzeln XD
dafür war ich vom soundtrack begeistert XD die songs sind richtig gut  (wobei ich mich mit dem pixie cover von where is my mind noch immer anfreunden muss oO) 

ich hab mir wohl zuviel erwartet die story war mir echt etwas zu platt ... aber man kann ned immer ne tiefgründige story erwarten 

die actionszenen haben mir jedoch sehr gut gefallen  ich bin so hin und her gerissen was ich über den film denken soll oO auf der einen seite war er mir etwas zu seicht, auf der anderen gabs auf jedenfall tolle szenen und momente darin 

auch der schluss hat mich etwas überrascht XD ich hab mich doch ned ernsthaft dabei ertappt als ich im kino versucht hab an dem werter vorbeizusehen xD

also wie erwähnt bin hin und her gerissen für mich war er weder gut noch schlecht ... würd behaupten für nen seichten filmabend mit freunden sicher zu gebrauchen XD aber eben nicht ganz mein fall xD


----------



## shadow24 (6. April 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ..find ich echt schade. gerade bei der zombie schlacht wärs schön gewesen.




da ganz besonders...udn vieeelllll länger hätten die kämpfe sein müssen.nicht 3 min und das wars dann wieder.
einzig guter kampf wart am anfang gegen die drei samurais.waren ja auch eimzelgänger.aber der letzte fiel mir viel zu schnell um...
genau wie der drache.da hätte man ein 10 min showdown von machen können mit allen drum und dran.aber nö...hochspringen und killen.fertig...


richtig,bei transformers ist das total nervig.da ist das echt am schlimmsten.da erkennt man gar nix mehr...


----------



## Aeonflu-X (6. April 2011)

shadow24 schrieb:


> keine musical und tansszenen.hab mir den bericht von knallfix mal durchgelesen und das interessante mal rauskopiert:
> 
> Ganze 7 Male musste *Sucker Punch* der MPAA vorgelegt werden. Laut Zack Snyder mussten ca. 18 Minuten nur an Actionszenen entfernt werden, um das angestrebte Rating zu bekommen.
> 
> ...


GANZE ACHTZEHN MINUTEN ACTIONSZENEN? 
NEEEED DVD RELEASE :O


----------



## Konov (6. April 2011)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> jo damit hast du recht, vorallem bei den Transformers filmen ist das für mich auch schon sehr hart an der grenze.



Stimmt, es war hart an der Grenze.
Die Action hat mir in den Transformers Filmen allerdings durchweg besser gefallen als in Sucker Punch. Vielleicht fand ich auch einfach die Roboter cooler. 

Einen DVD Kaufpreis wäre mir Sucker Punch jedenfalls nicht wert.


----------



## Beckenblockade (6. April 2011)

Nochmal zu der Schnittsache:

a) Der Film wurde bereits für PG-13 gedreht, ergo wird man auf dem Directors cut kein großes Splatterfest erleben.

b) Die Hauptgründe für die fehlenden 18min sind zuallererstmal die im Vorfeld groß angekündigten Musicalszenen (siehe hier unter Punkt 2) und eine Liebesszene zwischen Emily Browning und Jon Hamm (siehe hier)
Das Zitat mit den 18 Minuten purer Action von Entertainment Weekly hatte ich auch gelesen, allerdings wurde die Aussage von verschiedenen anderen Seiten dementiert. (Es fehlen sicherlich auch Actionszenen, aber nicht in diesem Ausmaß)

c) In letzter Konsequenz wird es in den USA einen R-rated DC geben, ob der hier allerdings FSK18 wird ist die Frage, da im Grunde genommen der Löwenanteil aus sexy Sequenzen bestehen wird.


----------



## Alux (6. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil die Amis so mega prüde sind dass sogar ein Sexy Tanz gleich Aufsehen erregt. ^^



Ich denke mal das die Tanzszenen es in sich haben werden.. obwohl.. ka warum das so blöd eingestuft wurde.


----------



## Neritia (6. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das die Tanzszenen es in sich haben werden.. obwohl.. ka warum das so blöd eingestuft wurde.



man weiß es ned XD aber wenn die im film schon so platt waren von ihrem rumgehopse XD wehe ich tanze dann besser XD


----------



## Kamsi (7. April 2011)

http://www.moviejones.de/news/news-sucker-punch-szenen-des-directors-cut_7462.html 

Das Interview auf deutsch

ob wir in deutschland die erweiterte fassung je sehen ist fraglich wegen paramount die haben schon watchmen bei uns nur als kinofassung rausgebracht

watchmen kino fassung 155 min
in der usa/england kam noch der directors cut 187 min und der ultimate cut 216 min raus.


----------



## Scharamo (7. April 2011)

Ich muss ja sagen das mir der Film nicht wirklich gut gefallen hat. Es war "nett" mehr nicht... 5.5/10 würde ich sagen


----------



## orkman (7. April 2011)

hab den film gesehen und ich persoenlich fand ihn nicht so gut ... zumals es eine geschichte in einer geschichte in einer geschichte ist ... das ganze is so verkorkst wie der film da mit leonardo di caprisonne

einmal sehen , vllt ... mehr aber auch nicht ... nur fuer die tage wo man net weiss was man sonst tun soll


----------



## Scharamo (7. April 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> hab den film gesehen und ich persoenlich fand ihn nicht so gut ... zumals es eine geschichte in einer geschichte in einer geschichte ist ... das ganze is so verkorkst wie der film da mit leonardo di caprisonne
> 
> einmal sehen , vllt ... mehr aber auch nicht ... nur fuer die tage wo man net weiss was man sonst tun soll



Also Inception doch wohl der geilste Film des letzen Jahres!


----------



## Kamsi (7. April 2011)

es gibt halt filme die tueste entweder hassen oder lieben da gibt es kein dazwischen weil sie halt für sich selbst spezial sind


----------



## Neritia (7. April 2011)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Also Inception doch wohl der geilste Film des letzen Jahres!



Aufjedenfall auch wenn Leonardo DiCaprio mitspielt  aber die story is faszinierend 

sucker puch is halt wirklich ein film den kann man nicht ganz in die schublade total mieß oder total gut stecken is halt glaub ich auch je nach stimmung abhängig


----------



## shadow24 (7. April 2011)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Nochmal zu der Schnittsache:
> 
> a) Der Film wurde bereits für PG-13 gedreht, ergo wird man auf dem Directors cut kein großes Splatterfest erleben.
> 
> ...




jo,das hört sich sinnig an...gut informiert...
naja,die dvd kommt für mich eh nich in frage,da der film nicht wirklich das brachte was ich erwartet habe und wegen ein paar halbnackten tanzenden mädels werd ich mir die bestimmt nich holen


----------



## Xell99 (11. April 2011)

Der Film ist was für Mädchen :-)


----------



## bkeleanor (11. April 2011)

Xell99 schrieb:


> Der Film ist was für Mädchen :-)



Ich wusste bis anhin nicht, dass ich ein Mädchen bin :-)


----------

